# whats this little guy



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

does anybody know what this fish is, it is the second fish of this type that i have caught down here at torquay ,both on sps thanks cruiser


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks a bit like a rock whiting :?


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

weedy whiting is what I call them. Caught quite a few of them


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - I'm with Lewie15 - called weedy whiting in South Oz.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

looks like a "stranger" sometimes called a "grass whiting" to me.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

yes ,when i was bringing him in it felt like a whiting,has any one tried eating one or are they nuisance fish cheers cruiser


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I know em as grass whiting and have caught a few too. As far as I know they are wrasse and the ones I have eaten taste crap.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Cruiser, I call them Weedy Whiting here in SA too, but believe they are actually a type of wrasse, hence the crap taste - they flesh is kind of a blue/clear colour and VERY soft/mushy like a rock cod. Tried frying and smoking and no good - give us a hoy if you find a decent way of cooking it. I think the only possible method might be in a fish pattie of some sort to give it some substance with breadcrumbs etc.

Big D


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep, weedy whiting. Used to get them in big numbers as a kid on Kangaroo Island. Never tried eating though.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

And one more from S.A. for weedy whiting. ;-)

Edit.... You could try steaming them with lemon grass and some herbs and spices. Have eaten a few this way and they were alright to me.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I think everyone's on the money with weed(/rock) whiting. I'll go for Blue Weed Whiting (Haletta semifasciata) (female/juv are browny, only the males are blue). Like Hobie mentioned, cousins of the wrasses so make of that what u will


----------



## BOXINGKANGAROO88 (May 20, 2008)

yeah i think it is weedy whitting not bad eating


----------

